# 20.4.7 going out to everyone yet?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not on the priority list (and don't want to be), but I'm just wondering when 20.4.7 might show up as a "normal" update (just so I can brace for it . Anyone know the schedule?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> I'm not on the priority list (and don't want to be), but I'm just wondering when 20.4.7 might show up as a "normal" update (just so I can brace for it . Anyone know the schedule?


I'm not on the list either and I got it 2 weeks ago. Unlike the previous release no need to brace. They fixed some things I understand and didn't break things like last time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope. Premiere on the list got it weeks ago.


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

I signed onto the priority list when it was first released for my Roamio and five minis, but haven't recived the update yet. I don't think the priority list means anything; just a "feel good" from Tivo.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Rugged Ron said:


> I signed onto the priority list when it was first released for my Roamio and five minis, but haven't recived the update yet. I don't think the priority list means anything; just a "feel good" from Tivo.


In the past it has meant something. Sounds like they may have changed things up with .7.

ETA: I signed up on the priority list. My Mini has it. My Roamio doesn't.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rugged Ron said:


> I signed onto the priority list when it was first released for my Roamio and five minis, but haven't recived the update yet. I don't think the priority list means anything; just a "feel good" from Tivo.


Apparently they cleared out the priority list a couple of days after it was first noticed here; I signed up the first day and waited patiently for weeks while everyone else was getting it; a few days ago I entered my TSNs again and two days later all my machines are at 20.4.7. And this is not the first time this has happened to me.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I didn't sign up for the priority and my Roamio OTA is still at 20.4.6a


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Apparently they cleared out the priority list a couple of days after it was first noticed here; I signed up the first day and waited patiently for weeks while everyone else was getting it; a few days ago I entered my TSNs again and two days later all my machines are at 20.4.7. And this is not the first time this has happened to me.


Same thing pretty much happened with me. I signed up on the priority list's first day, and never received the update. Signed up again, I think, last thursday, and I received the update over the weekend (either friday night or saturday; i forget which).


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

connie_w said:


> I didn't sign up for the priority and my Roamio OTA is still at 20.4.6a


Same here. Does the area you live in make a difference? I'm on the West coast (Seattle).


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

javabird said:


> Same here. Does the area you live in make a difference? I'm on the West coast (Seattle).


I don't know, I'm in the west, as well. Arizona.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

javabird said:


> Same here. Does the area you live in make a difference? I'm on the West coast (Seattle).


No.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> 20.4.7 going out to everyone yet?
> 
> I'm not on the priority list (and don't want to be)
> 
> Anyone know the schedule?


Not on either of mine yet.

Me too, and I want to be the absolute last one to get any updates.

NO; and I really don't care...


----------



## mpaquette (Aug 1, 2005)

I put all of mine on the priority list back in March and as of yesterday I hadn't received 20.4.7. Last night I put all of them on the priority list again. This evening I forced a call home and received 20.4.7.


----------



## pmalve (Jul 13, 2012)

mpaquette said:


> I put all of mine on the priority list back in March and as of yesterday I hadn't received 20.4.7. Last night I put all of them on the priority list again. This evening I forced a call home and received 20.4.7.


How do you force a call home?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pmalve said:


> How do you force a call home?


Starting at TiVo Central...

=> Settings & Messages
=> Settings 
=> Network 
=> Connect to the TiVo Service now​


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I forced a call home a few days ago and again today, and still no joy


----------



## jtdon99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Got it on 2 Premieres last nite (thursday)
Jim


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

javabird said:


> I forced a call home a few days ago and again today, and still no joy


Force won't do it if they aren't ready. I'm still waiting too. When I see the Pending status I know to reboot. I've had it on my Premiere for a while without any problems.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Force won't do it if they aren't ready. I'm still waiting too. When I see the Pending status I know to reboot. I've had it on my Premiere for a while without any problems.


I have put it on the priority list many times already since 03-28-2015. Have done many connections this month, called them, wrote them. CS says they have no control over it. REALLY???  No .7. They are idiots, nothing new there, JUST LIKE THE UPDATE...:down:

_Perfect post EJ, just in case you feel the need to comment..._


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> I have put it on the priority list many times already since 03-28-2015. Have done many connections this month, called them, wrote them. CS says they have no control over it. REALLY???  No .7. They are idiots, nothing new there, JUST LIKE THE UPDATE...:down:
> 
> _Perfect post EJ, just in case you feel the need to comment..._


Wonderful. Now if you could just add some useful content...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> I have put it on the priority list many times already since 03-28-2015. Have done many connections this month, called them, wrote them. CS says they have no control over it. REALLY???  No .7. They are idiots, nothing new there, JUST LIKE THE UPDATE...:down:


It's just an update. You'll get it when you get it. Although I love the irony of your post. The first 3/4's of it is a rant about how you can't get the update, no matter how many hoops you jump thru. Then you end it with a rant about how there's nothing in it anyway.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

astrohip said:


> It's just an update. You'll get it when you get it. Although I love the irony of your post. The first 3/4's of it is a rant about how you can't get the update, no matter how many hoops you jump thru. Then you end it with a rant about how there's nothing in it anyway.


That seems to be the trend.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

astrohip said:


> It's just an update. You'll get it when you get it. Although I love the irony of your post. The first 3/4's of it is a rant about how you can't get the update, no matter how many hoops you jump thru. Then you end it with a rant about how there's nothing in it anyway.


"The food was awful; and the portions were so small!"


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

I got it yesterday on my Roamio. I put it on the Priority List week(s?) ago.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Interesting...I put our units on the priority list on day 2 of the list being open and we got the update weeks ago (about 2 days after the first report of anyone getting it).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've listed it twice (once early, and once last week), and haven't gotten it.

Not a complaint, just a data point.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

My Roamio OTA just updated from 20.4.6a to 20.4.7a, this morning. Just in time to wait for 20.4.8. LOL!


----------



## davidnnc (Apr 25, 2015)

Got 7a last night too. Came from 6c.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Got 7a this morning. Not on the list.


----------



## KariStar86 (May 1, 2015)

I didn't register on any Priority Update lists, and our Roamio Plus just updated overnight from 20.4.6a to 20.4.7a. The Mini is still on 20.4.6.a, even after two forced connections to the network today.

I just saw the full startup animation for the first time! 

Oddly, Yahoo! Screen appeared for us about a week ago, and didn't correspond to any updates.


----------



## KariStar86 (May 1, 2015)

Checked yesterday and our Mini got the update sometime over the weekend, a few days after the Roamio Plus.


----------



## stefandaystrom (May 24, 2004)

My Roamio Pro did not get 20.4.7a until today (Sat May 16). It was at 20.4.6a before that.

(Not on the list.)


----------

